
The fastest production-ready image resize out there - igordebatur
https://blog.uploadcare.com/the-fastest-production-ready-image-resize-out-there-part-0-7c974d520ad9
======
metalliqaz
Every time something like this comes up, I always think that we should be
working to incorporate resize into the image format itself. Imagine if there
was a raster format that was stored such that low-res versions of the full-res
image were stored first, and subsequent sections contained more information,
progressively building up detail. Then you could choose to send only parts of
the file if you knew the image would be displayed in a small area.

Sort of like the old progressive scan jpegs, but with a more formalized method
for bandwidth-saving partial transfers.

~~~
dmitrymukhin
well, there's svg) as for raster, first, I don't think you can have infinite
sizes as in vector in feasible manner, second, progressive jpegs are already
there, maybe we need to teach clients to stop downloading more info when
there's enough for certain container.

~~~
metalliqaz
that's basically what I was trying to describe

